# Double imperatives



## CarlitosMS

Hello everybody:

I would like to know how to translate the structure consisting in two consecutive imperatives:
Ψάξε βρες με στο πάρκο
Κάτσε σκέψου τώρα

Greetings


----------



## Perseas

It reminds me of the English idiom "go figure".

The literal translation would be:
"Search me and find me in the park" and "Sit down and think now", but this is not what you might want.

Maybe another forum member could help ...


----------



## Eltheza

Hi Carlitos and Perseas!

Yes, it is like 'Go figure' - that's a great comparison! That structure is perhaps more characteristic of American English (and there's nothing wrong with that!)

In British English, you would usually find the double imperatives joined with 'and', as in Perseas's examples. Another example: 'Go and have a wash!'

So I'd say for Carlitos's sentences:

1. Look for (me) and find me in the park.

2. Sit down/Hang on/Wait a moment and think about it now!

(@Perseas - aren't Κάτσε and Στάσου often used colloquially with the meaning of 'Hang on (a mo')' or 'Wait a minute'? A best Greek friend uses Κάτσε all the time in this way - I usually *am* sitting down at the time!)


----------



## Perseas

> (@Perseas - aren't Κάτσε and Στάσου often used colloquially with the meaning of 'Hang on (a mo')' or 'Wait a minute'? A best Greek friend uses Κάτσε all the time in this way - I usually *am* sitting down at the time!)


 
Yes, you' re right, Eltheza! They can be used as you said.

Σ_τάσου_ and _κάτσε_ may also be used by people when they want to catch someone's attraction in order to be able to go on with what they want to say, and also as a sign of slight disagreement to what the other person has told them. In other words they are not used literally .


----------



## Eltheza

Thank you very much, Perseas!


----------



## sotos

Simply, imagine an "_and_" between the two imperatives.  Some couples of imperatives are idiomatic, like ψαξε βρες, ψάξε γύρευε, τρέχα ρώτα, τρέχα γύρευε. Usually the 1st imp. gives emphasis to the 2nd which bears the meaning. There is even a string of 4 consecutive imperatives:  σήκω-σήκω, κάτσε-κάτσε, but this has a special meaning.


----------



## BrendaP

I'm confused by the imperative "τρέχα".  I would have expected it to be "τρέχ*ε*".  Also, I'm curious about the meaning of "σήκω-σήκω, κάτσε-κάτσε".


----------



## Perseas

BrendaP said:


> I'm confused by the imperative "τρέχα".  I would have expected it to be "τρέχ*ε*".  Also, I'm curious about the meaning of "σήκω-σήκω, κάτσε-κάτσε".



"_σήκω-σήκω, κάτσε-κάτσε_": a set expression usually used to describe a relation between  partners in which the one has taken complete control over the other (has taken a hold on him/her, maybe) ; _τον/την κάνει ό,τι θέλει  or του/της έχει πάρει τον αέρα_ would also describe the same situation.

As for _τρέχε/τρέχα_, yes you ' re right; you can also meet "τρέχε" but very rarely . I don't know how it came to that; maybe by analogy to other verbs that normally  have an *-α* imperative as _τίμα, γέλα_ etc.


----------



## BrendaP

Ahhh...as in English...”when she says jump, he jumps.”  So... _σήκω__-__σήκω__, __κάτσε__-__κάτσε__...__when shesays get up, he gets up, etc.  I hadn’tcome across that expression before. Thanks, Perseas._


----------



## zoetsa

Originally we say: ψάχνω ΝΑ βρίσκω > ψάξε ΝΑ βρεις, κάθομαι ΝΑ σκέφτομαι/σκεφθώ > κάτσε ΝΑ σκεφθείς.But there is a so called "grecism": instead of NA u can often use KAI: ψάχνω KAI βρίσκω, κάθομαι KAI σκέφτομαι. Its just a step more -especially in poetry n in phrases- to cut off even the KAI.


----------

